# DH LUBS ME!



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Since my grandmother fell back on April 11, and spent 24 hours on the floor, I have seen my poor DH about 10 days because I am now in San Francisco taking care of her, while he is in TX dealing with our 3 teens and RL. He is coming out next week to visit, and just booked us a room in Tiburon for Friday night, about 30 minutes from my grandmother's house. This is the room!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Good for you and him!  Enjoy the time!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh that's great!


----------



## Pecos45 (Jun 25, 2010)

A person could get used to a room like that!  Very nice.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Beautiful!  

Last year, I spent 5 months in Sausalito which is only about 10 minutes away.  Tiburon is a really pretty area.  You should check out downtown Sausalito, if you haven't been there yet.  Drive the Marin Headlands and do the hike to the lighthouse.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahhh, how sweet.  So happy for you.  You deserve a nice break after what you've been through the last few months.
deb


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Beautiful room.  Enjoy.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

_Very_ nice! He _does_ love you!

N


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, very nice!!


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

How nice! You have had a lot to deal with lately, and I'm glad that your husband is getting to come out there. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Wonderful! Enjoy.


----------

